# How do you feel about Britney Spears



## Willa (Jul 25, 2007)

So here's the question, how do you think she is going to end up?
I am not a big fan, I like pop music so I like her music, but when I see he behaviors on tv, internet, pictures and such, it just screams : ''I JUST DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH MY LIFE''.

When we look back 5 years ago, she was still ''hot''
Making good music, appearances on tv and more...

Was she always like this but it was hidden?

What's up with you darling?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 25, 2007)

Shes going nuts! and I'm watching! 

Maybe she is going thru some weird depression stage? acting all coocoo and such .


----------



## Willa (Jul 25, 2007)

The thing is, she already went nuts
The whole ''shaving'' thing, the umbrella attack...

Maybe she's sick and doesnt take her medication, who knows


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 25, 2007)

oh yeah the umbrella thing. crazy britney.
 Maybe things just got way to overwhelming for her.


----------



## Willa (Jul 25, 2007)

The thing is, I had her money, I would go down a forest in a mansion and hide for months with my kids. 

She doesnt seem to be a this point...


----------



## banjobama (Jul 25, 2007)

I think she's like Michael Jackson or the Olson twins... being famous her whole life has driven her crazy.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 25, 2007)

Anna Nicole Smith much?


Honestly though, I had back to back babies like she did and I had the worst, almost deadly PPD. I always wondered if she may have had the same problem and it just got out of control in a different way than mine did.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 25, 2007)

She is a whack job! I like some of her songs, but I never liked HER. Probably because my first bf (1999)had a big crush on her and I felt jealous!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 25, 2007)

To copy someone else's opinion about La Lohan, this is someone who has too much money and NO parenting whatsoever.  It's kinda sad.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 25, 2007)

Fame is really not for everyone. I look at these young ladies who are rich, famous and have the world and they're the most unstable individuals I've ever seen. I think it does take a strong core for these people to be OK. When the core starts to crack, that's it.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 25, 2007)

wow, i just read on a gossip site that she was fondling herself (how weird and gross is that?!)during this interview the other day and thought the ceiling was falling in on her.  They aren't going to run the pictures because they were going to get sued by her.  The magazine also isn't paying her a million for it either because she left early in 14,000 worth of their clothes they brought. 
I wonder if it's drugs or she has just lost her mind or a mixture of both.  I'd HATE to be her.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 25, 2007)

She's probably always been crazy. Losing JT seemed to set her over the edge, though


----------



## Hilly (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_She's probably always been crazy. Losing JT seemed to set her over the edge, though_

 

Oooohhh losing JT would knock me off a cliff too!!! HE'S HOTTTTT


----------



## Willa (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_Anna Nicole Smith much?


Honestly though, I had back to back babies like she did and I had the worst, almost deadly PPD. I always wondered if she may have had the same problem and it just got out of control in a different way than mine did._

 
I totaly understand what you're telling about having PPD
I guess living it in front of the cameras didnt help

Its sad because you look back and there was soooooo many people, fans, who would have give anything to be around her... and now it looks like she has to hire people to be friends with her


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 25, 2007)

shes insane and i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




her and mariah are the best to watch

better than boring celebrities 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## juli (Jul 25, 2007)

There is a rumor going around that she might be pregnant again!!!  Baby #3 and doesn't know who the father is (geez...). Who knows what she'll do this time around if she truly is pregnant. 

I used to like Britney before the whole K. Fed shizzle went on but now... its like bleh. (I actually thought she was really pretty and all)
Now  I am just curious what she will do next.. sit back and watch


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 25, 2007)

dont celebrities use condoms?
got they must have so many stds around young hollywood

x


----------



## aziajs (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_dont celebrities use condoms?_

 
You know, I always wonder the same thing.  LOL

Aside from that you all are cracking me up with your comments.  Essentially, she's just a trainwreck and the world is watching.


----------



## Tash (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_Anna Nicole Smith much?


Honestly though, I had back to back babies like she did and I had the worst, almost deadly PPD. I always wondered if she may have had the same problem and it just got out of control in a different way than mine did._

 
I thought the SAME thing.  I honestly think it's PPD myself.  All the symptoms are there.


----------



## Willa (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_dont celebrities use condoms?
got they must have so many stds around young hollywood

x_

 





I actually tought (??) about it the other day
I was like... Paris Hilton must have slept with soooo many guys, and those guys probably slept with all the other popular starlettes.

I remember the episode of the Britney show she did with Kevin, where her bodyguard doesnt like Kevin and acts like a big brother. She probably fired him... 

When she came out last year saying that she wanted to divorce Kevin, every internet bloggers were happy... After that Kevin said to the media that he was going to write a book about her and her crazyness and everybody was like : shut up dude, you're a loser, this is not true.

Now, who's crazier???


----------



## Sanne (Jul 26, 2007)

I think it soo sad what's happening, but I'm losing hope that she's going to get normal again...


----------



## karen diggins (Jul 26, 2007)

MY bf did britneys hair and makeup last year. My friend said that she was very nice. I feel for her. She has much going on and not really any support. Her mom is crazy and her sister is working. She needs people to leave her alone.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_






I actually tought (??) about it the other day
I was like... Paris Hilton must have slept with soooo many guys, and those guys probably slept with all the other popular starlettes._

 
Way to make up rumors.


----------



## Willa (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Way to make up rumors._

 
To who anyway except you guys here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am not the first and certainly not the last to talk about show business people.


----------



## Willa (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow just read this on another website :
This girl is soooo going to lose her children 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Britney Spears defied a court order by taking her children to Las Vegas on Thursday. Unfortunately for the former pop star, she failed to get written permission from Kevin Federline, who shares 50/50 joint custody, to take the kids out of state.

Once K-Fed got wind of Britney’s illegal Sin City visit, he demanded that she return to Los Angeles with their children.

Spears’ stay in Vegas was all-too-brief and totally disastrous.

Britney’s bodyguard, Julie “JC” Camera, got into a fight with a paparazzo by the name of Kyle Henderson at the Wynn Hotel, Us Weekly is reporting.

Camera allegedly shoved the photog in the chest and accidentally hit toddler Tater Tot in the process.

The paparazzo then alleges that Spears started yelling while Camera tackled his partner to the ground and began punching.

Wynn security asked all parties involved to leave and the Las Vegas police were called to take statements.

As of 5:30 P.M. Thursday afternoon, Spears had checked out of the hotel and hopefully she’s heading back to Los Angeles._


----------



## TeaCup (Jul 29, 2007)

She's from Louisiana. And since I'm from Louisiana I can say this,"She's TRASH". I know her family and I know who she is. Her parents are CRAZAY. And my grandparents dont have much respect for her grandparents either. They dont really like them plain and simple. They're just...not very classy at all. I am not surprised at her behavior in the least.

Seriously I'm on K'feds side.


----------



## moonsugar7 (Jul 29, 2007)

It's so sad really.  I agree with others that it is PPD.  Mix that with the fact that she had no parenting/guidance and the ability to buy anything she wants....she is headed down a baaaad path.  I feel sorry for her.  The media is having a field day.  Don't people realize this is someone's life? Not to mention those poor kids.

Mebbe Brooke Shields should try to convince her to take some paxil... =(


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 31, 2007)

i've loved britney from the beginning and still do. she has made some horrible decisions. and unless gets a reality check or a good ass kickin', shes going to continue making bad decisions. and i also think some of this is from Justin and her split. she tried to fill the void, dated a lame, and had 2 baby's

i miss the old, britney. and the old drama when she wore the flesh colored rhinestone outfit in the Oops days.


----------



## little teaser (Aug 1, 2007)

i suppose i dont really think much or feel anything about her or have much of an opinion, im kinda numb lol.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 1, 2007)

I think she's gone coo-coo.


----------



## Willa (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I think she's gone coo-coo._

 





 Love that expression... hehehe

Have you seen the butt pictures that got out? 
This week, 3 magazines are saying that she doesnt take care well of her children


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 1, 2007)

maybe a little off topic, but remember a few years back we thought christina aguilera was going crazy? when did she become the normal one?


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_wow, i just read on a gossip site that she was fondling herself (how weird and gross is that?!)during this interview the other day and thought the ceiling was falling in on her. They aren't going to run the pictures because they were going to get sued by her. The magazine also isn't paying her a million for it either because she left early in 14,000 worth of their clothes they brought. 
I wonder if it's drugs or she has just lost her mind or a mixture of both. I'd HATE to be her._

 
I saw that in the newspaper! Her dog also doodoo'd on a gown, she used a garmet to wipe grease on and blew her nose on something. That behavior is unforgiveable.


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 1, 2007)

I think she should just lay low instead of going around with her milkshake and cigarettes screaming at the paps...and I was very dissappointed she wore a wig after shaving her head, what a pussy


----------



## Willa (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_maybe a little off topic, but remember a few years back we thought christina aguilera was going crazy? when did she become the normal one?_

 
Hahaha true
The ''dirty'' episode with the ''crotch'' dance
:spy:


----------



## LaItaliana (Aug 9, 2007)

I wanna like britney and I used to be a fan when I was little but sometimes she makes it hard. I guess I dont blame her though cuz the paparazzi stalk her. She cant do anything without being followed and the way they get all close to her or her kids is just wrong.. She should move outta LA but its not really fair is it.. Move or be stalked. 

I think shes bipolor or maybe it is the media that really messes her up. sometimes shes all nice to the paps (i would always be pissed at them if it was me) then she goes all weird. But I guess shes a real person with real feelings and moods and we, as big brother watch her every move and pick it apart making little things into something huge and crazy. I pity her and underneath it all I think shes a good person..a hillbilly maybe (which is ok i guess lol) but still nice.


----------



## astronaut (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi1129* 

 
_i've loved britney from the beginning and still do. she has made some horrible decisions. and unless gets a reality check or a good ass kickin', shes going to continue making bad decisions. and i also think some of this is from Justin and her split. she tried to fill the void, dated a lame, and had 2 baby's

i miss the old, britney. and the old drama when she wore the flesh colored rhinestone outfit in the Oops days._

 
I heard she cheated on Justin with that one dancer guy we never hear of again. Wayne Robbinson? Don't quote me on that. I remember someone mentioning it and it's been embedded in my brain (out of all things! lol)


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 9, 2007)

I saw her in an interview (before the kids and the poor marriage), where she admitted she loved any type of publicity.  I never forgot that.  This  is what we are seeing.  She is doing anything and everything she can to keep those shutters on the camera and print on the paper going on about herself.  That's her real job.


----------



## Odette (Aug 9, 2007)

I have never been a fan; however, she made a mistake with Fedex but, she should not let it dictate the rest of her life. She worked hard for what she has and she shouldn't let a man bring her down.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2007)

She's going through delayed adolescence. This is what happens when a child is molded by others her entire life, and never allowed to develop a personality at the rate a child normally would.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Aug 9, 2007)

I feel bad for her kids.. and it's getting a bit sad if a lot of people are more on K-feds side than anyone elses.. 

 Quote:

  maybe a little off topic, but remember a few years back we thought christina aguilera was going crazy? when did she become the normal one?  
 
I remember that!! But I still really liked her!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think that was a "phase" for her, because she's not like that anymore.. Marriage did her good maybe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't say the same for Britney though..


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

  I heard she cheated on Justin with that one dancer guy we never hear of again. Wayne Robbinson? Don't quote me on that. I remember someone mentioning it and it's been embedded in my brain (out of all things! lol)  
 
Wade Robeson allegedly, and he's doing well for himself. He choreographs for So You Think You Can Dance?


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 11, 2007)

I think that she needs EXTENSIVE mental help.


----------



## piperbaby (Aug 11, 2007)

I think she needs help too. But, I think it will get worse before she gets better.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 14, 2007)

I think she needs to get away for a while.. away from the paparazzi and fame and clubs. she needs to start worryikng about getting herself better to help her kids.

could you imagine what she will do to herself if she looses her kids?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 14, 2007)

Not that's she a great mother or seems to be into being a mother, but they would probably be wise to put her on suicide watch if/when KFed wins


----------



## aliciaz727 (Aug 14, 2007)

I agree that Britney Spears has psychological problems, but I think a lot of her recently activities and behaviors were just part of her attempt to regain the public attentions she once had. Couple days ago I read on one of the tabloids that she is coming out with a new music video... I really don't think she is going to be as successful as before her 2 babies and failed marriages.


----------



## frocher (Aug 16, 2007)

Honestly I think she just needs to grow up and be a mother.  You can't act like a child anymore when you actually have a couple at home depending on you.


----------



## Willa (Sep 10, 2007)

Soo...

Those who saw the VMA's
How do you feel now?


That's the face I made all along when she ''sang''
Pooooorrrr thing


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 10, 2007)

she was my idol when she first came out [i was like 8 then i think] and i got all her albums, books even a doll i loved her! but i think shes gone crazy in the head now. She doesnt make an effort to look good she always looks trashy, does she even brush her hair? she always seems to have eyeliner under her eyes like smudged so maybe she sleeps in it? shes a bad role model now and if she does come back she'll never be the same Britney like a few years ago.


----------



## Lissa (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Soo...

Those who saw the VMA's
How do you feel now?


That's the face I made all along when she ''sang''
Pooooorrrr thing_

 

I heard about this - was she really that bad? I read reports she was miming and her dancing was 'lacklustre and sluggish' and she had to be supported round the stage. First thing I thought was that they will pick on anything just to make her out to be a crazy has-been. 

so was it really that bad?? I haven't seen it.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2007)

It wasn't awful, it was just completely NOT up to par with what was promised or her past performances.


Medication. She needs it. Medication after a psyche eval.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow...I'm sorry, and this may sound harsh, but what a washed-up hack.  Man, although I've never really cared for her music I could always appreciate her dancing on stage.  But now?  Wow.  I'm pretty sure I could've danced better than that.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 10, 2007)

Bleck. It was lackluster and certainly not as good as she did pre-Onyx Hotel Tour... But it could have been alot worse. 

Britney needs to get her game face on and dance like she has to support a deadbeat exhusband!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_It wasn't awful, it was just completely NOT up to par with what was promised or her past performances.


Medication. She needs it. Medication after a psyche eval._

 
She needs to get rid of all her yes-men and women and check herself into a real psych ward for a while. She's doing nothing to help herself or kids.


----------



## Willa (Sep 10, 2007)

I personnaly think that she looked on ''medication'' or something...
She wasnt there at all, nothing compared to what we used to see.


----------



## Lissa (Sep 10, 2007)

I just watched it on youtube and she did look very uncomfortable, like she wasn't sure whether she wanted be there or not


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I personnaly think that she looked on ''medication'' or something...
She wasnt there at all, nothing compared to what we used to see. 




_

 
There's such a difference between self medicating and really seeking treatment. =/




That  said, if she DID ask MTV to prevent any jokes or comments to be made about her kids, and MTV *did* agree, then Sarah Silverman is just a complete c-unit.


----------



## Willa (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree that S. Silverman went far with her ''jokes'' but wasnt she saying what everybody thinks?

I mean, everybody knows that Britney is a trainwreck, and she should have never done that performance yesterday. What was it for? Proving something to herself probably, or maybe to seek for attention once again...

Ho and BTW, by ''being on medication'' I meant like, not the right one...


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2007)

It doesn't matter if she said what anyone thinks, first off that's a comment you don't make about ANYONE's kids in the parent's presence, and second, MTV (if they did have the agreement) should have prevented her from breeching it.
=/


----------



## Willa (Sep 10, 2007)

I didnt know about this girl until last night
I saw a little more on her on the net...
It seems that she can't keep her mouth closed, on any subjects.

Thats sad, but it doesnt change the fact that I'm sad to see Britney lose her mind, more and more, each weeks


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 10, 2007)

It's a damn shame that people are asking/allowing Britney to perform in her "condition". Clearly, she's not ready for this and the MTV audience seemed either bored or amused by her performance. This girl needs to be in a treatment facility, not attempting a comeback.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Sep 10, 2007)

I thought her performance on the VMA's was terrible. The song was sub-par, her lip-synching was off, and she stopped trying even that about halfway through the performance. She just seemed to pace back and forth apathetically across the stage. Dare I say it, she wasn't even trying? She's been performing well past her expiration date, she's washed-up, and she's nothing more than a tabloid headliner much like Michael Jackson was when he became a washed-up hack, too.


----------



## MACgirl (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm rooting for this girl! sure her vma performance wasnt as great as it couldve been but thier is plenty of time to make that up. I'm def getting her album nov 13!!! mark my words her album will still debut at number one, making her fifth number one album. BRIT's COMING BAAACK!


----------



## Kuuipo (Sep 15, 2007)

She looked, in the VMA's,drugged. Like someone gave her Klonopin or Xanax or a drug that makes a person not really there and not really care. I don't think she is having a delayed adolescence, I think she is bipolar and all the rehab vacations in the world will not help her unless she gets treatment. I've seen the horrid pictures of her vulva in the car with Paris Hilton. I think she suffers from mental illness, and that should be no excuse really for all the impulsivity she is displaying. If she wants to be taken seriously, she needs to keep her nose a little cleaner and get a singing coach, because "ooh,ooh" songs are not the ones that get a person inducted into musical legend status. If she wants to be an entertainer, she needs to work at it. Take it seriously like a job. Learn her dance steps,learn some stage presence. It was a mockery,and MTV took advantage of her for ratings.....


----------



## Pascal (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been a britney fan since her fist song came out, I personally feel that after Justin and her broke up she went down hill, became depressed and just didn't care who she is marrying and didn't care about making better decisions with the men in her life. Now she is overweight, has two children and is unattractive in the eyes of the critics. Her career has gone down hill and she knows it, I always thought she would say her kids were a mistake and she did say it not too long ago. 

She most likely regrets the decisions that she has made these past few years, because her desisions were not based on a rational thinking mind, but rather made with a depressed state of mind and dependence on men (kevin) and others that have dissappointed her in the past as well. She is so insecure and lonely, she really doesn't care what will happen next. To me her actions show no light at the end of the tunnel, and she doesn't seem to excited about planning her future with her career nor her kids. She is very depressed, desperate and needs serious mental help from professionals, or else she will end up like Anna Nicole Smith, who ended up like Marilyn Monroe. When she gets desperate enough she will take her own life by overdosing on prescription pills and there will be no more Britney Spears. I would never wish or hope for this to happen to her, but she needs help, help from family doctors and a stay at the mental hospital for longer then a week for her to go back to the bubbly girl we all remember her to be. Only the best wishes I send to Britney for her to keep that fire burning within her and never let her become a dying ember.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 24, 2007)

If she didn't have babies, I honestly wouldn't care how much of a publicized trainwreck she's become. However, her current behavior is inexcusible in many respects. 

Bottom line: She's an imbecile. That and she needs to stop harassing Chester the Cheetos Cheetah.


----------

